# Afterbirth Problem



## ArkansasMama (Feb 2, 2013)

My boer doe kidded today, two girls, very quickly. Soon the afterbirth came, a large portion broke loose, but she still has some coming out and hanging down in a long thin string. It's been two hours now and seems to be stretching almost to the ground. She is in happy spirits. Nursing her kids, eating, drinking, and resting. She has been given calcium and nutra drench soon after giving birth. I'm at a loss worrying about this. She is not pushing. I tried to bump her but didn't feel anything, please help.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Its ok. She'll drop the rest of it. Perfectly normal


----------



## ArkansasMama (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you, I guess I'll relax now. How long is normal? If its still like this in the morning, what's my next step?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree. Wouldn't hurt to give her some antibiotics like Pen G (I think) to prevent infection since the afterbirth didn't come out right away.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes this is normal. If you want you can gently tie it into a knot if it's getting in her way but don't pull on it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I can always tie a rag to it to give it some weight.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

There really isn't any reason for antibiotics at this point. This is perfectly normal and I'm betting it will be off by morning.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The long thin string really isn't part if the afterbirth. Its just mucous. Looks nasty but just part of it all


----------



## ArkansasMama (Feb 2, 2013)

I just checked her and gently tugged at it( didnt pull just checked to see if it would give) it didn't. Wasn't mucus, seemed to be skin. It's a cream clear color but the end hanging near ground does have color like the afterbirth. I'm afraid the afterbirth I found( almost shovel full) was torn off.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is fine. No need for any antibiotics.
The long string does it have little yellow suction cup like tissue on it? Sorry never did learn the term for it.
And pics please as soon as you are able. Congrats!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

When we have a doe who doesnt drop her afterbirth in a normal time frame we tie about a 12 inch piece of chain to it with baling twine to add weight to help it along.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

She sounds like it is going fine. No need for antibiotics. If you want to you can give her a dessert spoon full of vitamin c powder or crystals once a day for a few days.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ArkansasMama said:


> Soon the afterbirth came, a large portion broke loose, but she still has some coming out and hanging down in a long thin string.


It can take up to 24 hours to deliver the afterbirth. Don't pull on it, if it becomes a problem just fold it up on itself and tie it. She can have discharge for several weeks following birth, but unless you start smelling a foul odor, she goes off feed or starts laying around looking off, all is well.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> Wouldn't hurt to give her some antibiotics like Pen G (I think) to prevent infection since the afterbirth didn't come out right away.


I wouldn't even consider antibiotics until the 24 hour mark is up, and even then only if there was a foul odor coming from her back side.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Sorry never did learn the term for it.
> And pics please as soon as you are able. Congrats!


Cotyledons.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Has she dropped her afterbirth yet?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It never hurts to give vitamin c so you can feel free to start it as a precaution. How is she doing?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I wouldn't even consider antibiotics until the 24 hour mark is up, and even then only if there was a foul odor coming from her back side.


I suggested antibiotics because I am paranoid and would be afraid of infection if it doesn't come out right away


----------



## ArkansasMama (Feb 2, 2013)

All is well, she dropped the rest the next day. Thanks to all for your help, mama and twins doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome to hear


----------

